# Biting everything and anything



## Lyssab320 (Jan 2, 2013)

My 6 month old little girl constantly bites at her blankets or any other fabric she is around. She will literally latch on and hold on for a while. I thought it was cute at first cause it was almost like tug-of-war with my little hedgie! But she is still doing it and does it whenever she's wrapped up in her blanket. I thought it could be annointing at first but it's so often and she doesn't put her saliva on her quills. So I'm not sure what and why she is doing this!!! Any ideas?!?!?!? :lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's probably just getting a taste for everything. Piglet tried to eat everything he came in contact with when I first got him and he eventually stopped.


----------



## Lyssab320 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've had her for about five months now though


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah...then I have no idea. Maybe it's just a cute little quirk.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Anxiety. My dog used to do the same thing. It never went away. She did that for 15 years.


----------

